# Dow set to surge more than 400 points...



## The Purge (Dec 3, 2018)

*after Trump and Xi agree to pause the US-China trade war!.....The Trumpster seems to prove HE can move the market whenever he wants to!*

*Dow set to surge more than 400 points after Trump and Xi agree to pause the US-China trade war*


----------



## william the wie (Dec 3, 2018)

I suspect Xi has no idea how big the China over-stimulation is. For example India and Thailand are eating its lunch.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 3, 2018)

Armageddon!!


----------



## Correll (Dec 3, 2018)

I will judge any deal, not by short term market increases, but by long term better trade balances.

Not that I won't appreciate the benefit to my mutual funds.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 3, 2018)

At 10:05 ?
Market up 316....within 1000 points of the all time high!


----------



## McRocket (Dec 4, 2018)

The Purge said:


> At 10:05 ?
> Market up 316....within 1000 points of the all time high!



Today? It's down almost 800 points right now.

So much for the Trump surge?


And of course Trump can move the markets whenever he wants to - any POTUS can do that. Just announce something bad and down the markets will go. Or something really good (whether it is true or not) and up they will go. Big deal.

But if POTUS Manchild does not get a significant deal from Xi within 90 days - all this 'pause' did was give China 3 more months of lower tariffs.

I say Trump got had...again.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 4, 2018)

McRocket said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > At 10:05 ?
> ...


Market worried about China tariffs....wait until they capitulate and watch it jump right back....he can move the market anytime he wants, as I said...but you are such a partisan subclass, you would NEVER USE your brain!


----------



## McRocket (Dec 4, 2018)

The Purge said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



It was not about the tariffs primarily. It was primarily about bonds (the elephant in the room). 'Inverted Yield Curve' was FAR more to do with today's dump than China. Recession fears was the buzzword today on Wall Street.

Investors hear 3 words they fear: inverted yield curve



BTW, I have never voted for a dem or a rep. The only partisanship I have is to being an indy. You know - there are tens of millions of us. But I guess all you partisan hacks can only see are reps or dems.

And BS that Trump can rally the DOW anytime he wants as he was whining like mad over the last month about the Fed while the equities generally fell...so save the Trump is great' nonsense. Only Trumpbots buy that one.

You clearly do not understand macroeconomics as you just keep preaching Trump no matter what the news.

You are just another Trumpbot hack.


Don't bother responding - I have wasted enough time on you already Trumpboy and will not read it.

Have a nice day.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 4, 2018)

McRocket said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Don't  bother answering, there are many factors BUT Trump can move it with a tweet!

Here's how Donald Trump's tweets move markets — by billions of dollars - Mic
Mic › articles › how-donald-tru...
Trump's latest tweet is not the first example of how the president-elect's criticisms — tweeted or not — can move markets. On Dec. 6, Trump sent out a  ...
In addition to the Fed, Trump can blame his tariffs for the latest market slump
CNBC



Oct 11, 2018 · While President Donald Trump has directed his ire at the Federal Reserve for the recent stock market decline, he also has himself to


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 4, 2018)

The Purge said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


As you said?? But didn’t you say the market was going to surge? 

Sorry to break it to you but -800 ain’t a surge


----------



## The Purge (Dec 5, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


As a ABNORMAL you don't  know the market can turn on a word from Trump.....NOT surprised!

Daily Mail UK ^ | DECEMBER 4, 2018 
Trump sends Dow Jones plunging nearly 800 points by tweeting 'I am a tariffs man' raising fears his 'truce' with China will be followed by full-scale trade war and recession U.S. stock markets plummeted Tuesday as a series of tweets from President Donald Trump suggested a trade war with China could resume next year despite claims of a truce and a long-term deal between the two countries. The Dow Jones closed almost 800 points down at 25,027, a loss of 3.1 per cent of its value, while billions were also wiped off the value of the Nasdaq and.....

How many times have we seen this scenario, Trump says something and the DETRACTORS thinks it SUGGESTS  something, but they say shit & never say shit after his declaration had the Overall desired outcome further on down the line!....Amateur!


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 5, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


I don’t doubt it, he is president of the USA. We’ve seen the market sky rocket during his first year on his promises and rhetoric. Now that reality is setting in we are in for a rocky ride. Hold on tight!


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 5, 2018)

China has zero credibility, let's see evidence that they actually abided by something for a change. I wouldn't be putting too much stock, pardon the pun, in this truce agreement quite yet.


----------



## McRocket (Dec 5, 2018)

Dow Futures down almost 350 points.

The Trump-Xi bump is obviously long gone.


BTW, Trump, as usual, WAAAAY overstated and obviously lied about the trade 'deal' with Xi.

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


Not only does the moron Trump lie...but his lies are so ridiculously easy to disprove.

What a dufus.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 5, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Dow Futures down almost 350 points.
> 
> The Trump-Xi bump is obviously long gone.
> 
> ...


I see another ABNORMAL that failed eco101!!!

*Stock futures higher after China affirms 90-day trade truce deadline*


Published December 05, 2018MarketsFOXBusiness

Goes up  goes down, mostly on reaction to Trump policies and the reply to yhem....Thank me!!!

Stock futures higher after China affirms 90-day trade truce deadline


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

The Purge said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Dow Futures down almost 350 points.
> ...


Hey Purge, call your buddy and tell him to say something to change the market. Down 600 so far today after dropping over 1000 last week! Enough funny business.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 6, 2018)

Trump's "winning" has reduced my net worth by almost $30,000 this week. Yet, his supporters seem to think that this is a good thing....


----------



## The Purge (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Naw, he's  going to hurt all you ABNORMALS....SELL NOW, SAVE YOURSELF....ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## The Purge (Dec 6, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Trump's "winning" has reduced my net worth by almost $30,000 this week. Yet, his supporters seem to think that this is a good thing....


And in the next few weeks you'll  recover.....how many times have you seen this under Trump?


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Just admit you were dead wrong with your prediction. You said there would be a surge because you thought Trump worked his deal magic with China but it was hot air and the result was a market bomb. Simple as that. I’m sure it will rebound in the upcoming days/weeks, but as for this situation you failed. It’s ok to admit it. I fail all the time.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


What....You assholes think Change will happen over night....I KNOW YOU FAIL all the time. I actually read some of your inane posts!


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Wow, nice general arbitrary attack, got me there! How about you speak up next time you read one of my inane posts and try to beat my argument?  Regarding your OP, when exactly did you predict this 400 point surge to happen?


----------



## McRocket (Dec 6, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Have you read ALL of his posts? Because the ONLY way you could know that he failed 'all the time' is if you did.

So...did you read every, single one of his 18,000+ messages?

Yes or no, please?


----------



## JLW (Dec 6, 2018)

"The Purge" is the wrong-way Corrigan of this board when it comes to predictions.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

McRocket said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Purge is a turd. All talk and nothing to back it up. Stupid posts like the one you’re pointing to easily prove it.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 6, 2018)

McRocket said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


If You are trying to be funny...you failed!


----------



## The Purge (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Apparently I annoy you....good!


----------



## The Purge (Dec 6, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> "The Purge" is the wrong-way Corrigan of this board when it comes to predictions.


No one cares what you think!


----------



## The Purge (Dec 6, 2018)

CNBC ^ | 6 Dec 2018 | Thomas Franck
Speculation for the swell in volume and plunge in futures included the news of the arrest of the CFO of the Chinese telecom company Huawei. Traders also speculated that the selling could be attributed to a large fund or funds liquidating a position.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 6, 2018)

Billions of dollars in tariffs paid by American manufacturers, of course, have nothing to do with the present Trump induced economic disaster...


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Regarding your OP, when exactly did you predict this 400 point surge to happen?


Some time after they buy in when the market’s low and imagine pushing this prediction on multiple web sites has induced the market to surge (vanity?) and then sell.
Take if from me a far more effective method is to suit up (although I’ve seen nuns play this game), get into any stock exchange lift early in the morning with an accomplice and wisper to him / her, just loud enough for others to hear, “ United Petrolium’s assay of the nickel content was staggingly high in that new area. I’m buying" or some such.
The performanc can be repeated a number of times to ‘Weight the market’. However, you need to be certain you don’t have the same audience otherwise the entire ‘marketing strategy’ can backfire.


----------



## McRocket (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Agreed...he is a pure Trumpbot. Likes you if you like Trump. Despises you if you don't. 

Pathetic.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2018)

What happened?


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> What happened?


I'm guessing the market happened.


----------



## McRocket (Dec 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> What happened?



I believe the Fed remotely hinted that rate hikes would slow...and the markets rejoiced.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 6, 2018)

It is simply not possible to attribute or predict a logical cause to every twitch of the stock market. Add the instantanious reactions of buying and selling instigated by software programmes we know nothing about and it’s a recipe for financial anarchy. Or to put it in simpler terms, that old addage a free market will always follow the laws of supply and demand due to it acting out of rational self interest misses out on a central ingredient. I wonder how many of you can figure out what that is? I confess however to having a biased view, not necessarily from any core ideology but from having worked on the floor of a stock exchange for some years in my misguided youth.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 6, 2018)

McRocket said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What happened?
> ...


Why is it so frequently denied ‘remote hints’ often defeat the laws of supply and demand on the exchange?


----------



## The Purge (Dec 6, 2018)

* Dow rebounds from 780-point plunge, ends day just slightly lower on report Fed may pause hikes

Oh, ye of little faith......LOLOL

Dow rebounds from 780-point plunge, ends day just slightly lower on report Fed may pause hikes*


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 7, 2018)

The Purge said:


> * Dow rebounds from 780-point plunge, ends day just slightly lower on report Fed may pause hikes
> 
> Oh, ye of little faith......LOLOL
> 
> Dow rebounds from 780-point plunge, ends day just slightly lower on report Fed may pause hikes*


You’re bragging about a 780 bounce back after being down over 800 points to finish in the negative?! Seriously man what are you smoking?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 7, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Billions of dollars in tariffs paid by American manufacturers, of course, have nothing to do with the present Trump induced economic disaster...


How many companies are importing raw steel?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 7, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Billions of dollars in tariffs paid by American manufacturers, of course, have nothing to do with the present Trump induced economic disaster...
> ...



Steel, which tariffs cost both Ford and GM a billion dollars each this year, is just parT of the disaster. The US no longer sells soybeans, for example. However, Brazil is very happy with trump, since they are now trading with China. I pay more for Coke, now that I have to pay tariffs on aluminum cans.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 7, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Billions of dollars in tariffs paid by American manufacturers, of course, have nothing to do with the present Trump induced economic disaster...
> ...


Why do you need a specific number of companies. Do you doubt steel imports play a significant roll in our auto and construction industries?


----------



## The Purge (Dec 7, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > * Dow rebounds from 780-point plunge, ends day just slightly lower on report Fed may pause hikes
> ...


shots! Even with good economic news today, unemployment still only 3.7 % and 150,000+ jobs added, the arrest of a Chinese CFO is driving the market....Tell me THAT makes sense  or just something to BOUNCE the market!


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 7, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Not steel...raw steel.
And yes, there’s a difference...
Companies that import already made products don’t pay a tariff.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 7, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Trump has been building with imported steel for decades.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 7, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


As he has stated for over 20 years.
He wants an end to this.
At least I know you never watched a Trump interview.
Very sad for a supposedly savvy finance professional such as yourself.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 7, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...




...and, the DOW dropped another 460 points today.....


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 7, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


How many puts did you sell?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 7, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Why would I want to listen to a man who is a pathological liar?


----------



## The Purge (Dec 7, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Obozo isn't  president, anymore... thank GOD!


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 7, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


I’m glad to know you don’t listen to yourself.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 7, 2018)

U.S. Stocks Lost $1 Trillion In Less Than A Week

Trump's economic disaster.


----------



## McRocket (Dec 8, 2018)

DOW performance
*
5 Day* -4.50%
*1 Month* -6.84%
*3 Months* -5.89%
*YTD* -1.34%


----------



## McRocket (Dec 8, 2018)

BTW - if my numbers are right - during Obama's Presidency, the DOW rose by an average of 1.54% per month.

(DOW was 7949.09 when he took office and was 19,732 when he left office)

So far, during Trump's 22+ months in office, the DOW has risen an average of 1.07% per month (and it is down YTD).

(DOW was 19,732 when he took office - it was technically at 19,780 the minute he took office, but whatever -  and is 24.388.95 today)


*So, Obama saw a higher average monthly growth of the DOW during his Presidency then Donald has during his (so far).

*
Once again, I am an indy...I despise both major parties.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 8, 2018)

As much as the Left wants to make this a big crash so that they can blame it on Trump, they're just guessing and hoping for the worst.  

Right now, as of this moment and subject to change, we're in a regular correction and still below the 13% typical correction drawdown.  The biggest variables remain China/Trade and the Fed's position on interest rates.

Here we are right now, and we're paying close attention:


----------



## McRocket (Dec 8, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> As much as the Left wants to make this a big crash so that they can blame it on Trump, they're just guessing and hoping for the worst.
> 
> Right now, as of this moment and subject to change, we're in a regular correction and still below the 13% typical correction drawdown.  The biggest variables remain China/Trade and the Fed's position on interest rates.
> 
> Here we are right now, and we're paying close attention:



What are you babbling about?
No one that I have seen has called this some huge crash. People are simply pointing out what has happened, why they think it has happened and what they think might happen next.
  Sure, the left is more pleased than the right (just as the reverse was going on in 2017)...but you are over blowing things.

And are you blind? I just posted two posts above yours what the stats were for various terms for the DOW...NONE of them pointed to a HUGE crash.
 Jeez.


And you know, I am getting a little sick of your condescending attitude. You talk from up high like you are above it all - Mr. Peace Lover.
But - like with this post of yours - you often seem to just want to stir up shit to make yourself feel/look special.

From what I have seen, pal - you are no more 'special' than anyone else around here. Sure you make good points sometimes. But then your condescension shows up...like here.


----------



## McRocket (Dec 8, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> As much as the Left wants to make this a big crash so that they can blame it on Trump, they're just guessing and hoping for the worst.



*Okay...show us your link to unbiased, factual proof that the entire Left (you said 'left' - you did not say 'some/most of the left') wants this to be a big crash?*

I guarantee that you cannot.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 8, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > As much as the Left wants to make this a big crash so that they can blame it on Trump, they're just guessing and hoping for the worst.
> ...


I just don't care. Sorry.
.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2018)

U.S. Stocks Lost $1 Trillion In Less Than A Week after democrats won the House


----------



## McRocket (Dec 8, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Lol....wrong.

You posted a 'Funny' Smilie on a post of mine above. Impossible for you to not care about someone's POV when you read their posts.


Have a wonderful day.


----------



## McRocket (Dec 8, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Finally, by creating this RIDICULOUS thread:

The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.

...you proved conclusively that you are NOT politically unbiased.

And I bet you have no idea why it is _so_ ridiculous.


Have a nice day.

BTW - I am a lefty and despise both major parties. So - unlike you - I am unbiased (politically).


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 9, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Line two of my sig addresses that lie.

You have a nice day, too, Mr. Unbiased.


.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 9, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> U.S. Stocks Lost $1 Trillion In Less Than A Week
> Trump's economic disaster.


The stock market isn't the economy.

Hopefully this is just a nice, healthy correction.

We're all hoping for the best.  Right?
.


----------



## McRocket (Dec 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Interesting. 

1) It's getting harder and harder to believe that you '_just don't care'_ when you keep reading and responding to my posts.


2) A lie requires an intent to deceive.

Definition of LIE

Since I have not stated my intent (which - btw - was not to deceive), then you have no idea (and no proof) that I was lying and thus your statement is rather libelous and definitely baseless.


3) I don't care if you are the poster boy for Progressives.

You created a thread entitled: *'The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.'
*
_The Left has really, completely, lost its shit._

With that one thread creation, you single-handedly insulted every, single person on the political left. Which amounts to - I assume - well over 100 million Americans.
You did not say 'some of...' or 'many on the...'. 
No, you included the ENTIRE left.

On top of which, your statement is utter and complete nonsense. If I really have to explain why than I doubt you would understand.

Finally, if you are saying you are 'on the Left'...than I guess 'you have really, completely, lost your shit' as well.


Now, since this is off-topic, I suggest we either take this to PM's (which we both know you don't like...I guess you need an audience for your condescension) or it ends here.


Have a nice day.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 9, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Yikes.  I'm sure that's all very interesting.

Seriously, get me out of your head.

The Purge, sorry, it was not my intent to derail the thread.  I made one general comment, no need to name names or make it personal, and Mr. Unbiased here went full-on drama queen on me.  Again.  My apologies.
.


----------



## McRocket (Dec 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. Stocks Lost $1 Trillion In Less Than A Week
> ...



1) Can you even try not to be condescending - or is it too affixed into your genes?
 I am quite sure he knows the stock market is not the economy. I believe he was referring to the loss of $1 trillion in less than a week...not the economy as a whole.
  Though I personally would not call that a 'disaster' - it is a relative term and it certainly is a large loss to the economy.
 And him pinning it to Trump is very correct, IMO. Trump has taken full responsibility for the economy AND he has appointed both the Fed Chair and Vice-Chair...so that is (more or less) his baby as well.


2) Relative term.

Your _best_ seems to be a continuation of the corporate buyback, Fed-fueled insanity that has prevailed since 2009.

I am for the end of it and the return to solid fundamentals driving the economy/equity markets.

For the latter to happen, this skewed-market must come to an end. Sadly, the only realistic way I can see that happening is a crash so large that it scares the markets/Fed back into 'sanity'.
 Unfortunately, if the Fed takes the same course as the BOJ (Bank of Japan), they will continue to do whatever it takes to prop up the markets...possibly for decades to come.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 9, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



I have no allegiance to either bought and paid for political party but the leftard clown posse of sniveling commies are by far the worst. The Trotyskite neocon Repub party has at least SOME members that believe in the organic constitution but the commie leftists don't even pretend or hide their true agenda......HUGE fucking difference.


----------



## McRocket (Dec 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Again...it's getting harder and harder to believe you 'just don't care'. Here is a suggestion...if you want to actually appear like you do not care about what I say - don't read AND respond to my posts. Just sayin'....
 Or, just do what I do...put me on your Ignore List.


LOL...I meant we are off topic for the mods...I don't care about the Trumpbot, ding dong who started the thread.


Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 9, 2018)

yikes


----------



## McRocket (Dec 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



While I admire your independence from allegiance to either party - same as myself. They are both COMPLETE wastes of time and do far more harm than good.

However, where is your link that the Democratic Party has ZERO members that believe in the 'organic' Constitution (as you are claiming in a matter-of-fact manner)?

I believe both parties have about equal shares of nuts, crackpots and nitwits.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 9, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Their actions speak volumes. In 1980, the DNC had a secret caucus and adopted the agenda of the 1930's socialist party that was rather popular in that day. This is according to Dr. John Coleman, former MI5/ MI6 agent that spent twenty years writing his book "The Committee of 300". He was privy to a lot of information due to his high position AND given the demcrat candidates for high office since then? He has been more than validated.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 9, 2018)

McRocket said:


> BTW - if my numbers are right - during Obama's Presidency, the DOW rose by an average of 1.54% per month.
> 
> (DOW was 7949.09 when he took office and was 19,732 when he left office)
> 
> ...


18332 on election night.  Huge surge when Trump won.

Obozo got to dead cat bounce off very bottom.  No where to go but up.  Fed money.


----------



## OklaSusie (Dec 16, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------

